# Congrats to Sonny Granger on a great Buck!! But whats missing?



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a chance to hunting with great friends this weekend in Elba Alabama. Dusty shot a doe Saturday morning and Sonny killed this absolutely awesome buck Sunday afternoon at 4:30pm. The only thing is there is something missing in the second pic.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

hmmmm, cheated on his wife? or Lorena Bobbit was hunting him before you?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

What the hell??


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*No Nuts!*

It was crazy lookin. No scars or anything.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*closer look.*


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice - Wife musta talked him into it


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's why the say "anterled deer" right?

congrats to him on a great anterled deer!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on a great(differant) deer.Dang!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a great one


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I know a "deer farmer" who lives north of Opp AL that raises deer,this one might have come from his place.I know he sells deer,and if you want to see some Giants he has them.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

That's ol T-Roy's deer. He castrated that thing 4 yrs ago when he caught it after he killed its momma during bow season and it hung around. He's been living in the back yard for ever. Man is he gonna be pissed!!!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Antlers is what you hang on the wall. Congrats


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well the deer is from alabama so he's probably inbred like the rest of the state


----------



## Fisheye (Dec 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the congrats here! The crazy thing about this deer (outside of him being a nutless wonder) is the perfectly symmetric inset split G2's. This is the first time we have ever seen this kind of genetic at our place. At first I thought it might have been an injury in velvet until I realized that the other side matched perfectly. Big thanks to Captain DP, Timmy The Hogman, and Lance the Coors-man, for helping me drag this guy out of a deep ravine on Sunday night when everyone was ready to head for the house! Thanks again guys!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

*cryptorchidism -*In extreme cases both testicles remain in the abdominal cavity and never descend into the scrotum. The normal production of testosterone is diminished, and the antler cycle of hardening, velvet shedding, and antler casting is altered. These same results can sometimes be produced in a normal buck that suffers a testicular injury.

But this deer appears to be normal besides nutt less . Definitely not in velvet so .... 

I know in horses, that stallions can be cryptorchid and still breed and produce testosterone normally. So he could be doing his thing with no visible cods .

Congrats on the nice buck !!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

skullmount1988 said:


> Well the deer is from alabama so he's probably inbred like the rest of the state


That's a bold statement.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

There was some trail cam pics of the deer in velvet.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

why wasn't i told aBOUT THE INBREEDING CUZ? my sisters hot. yes, very bold statement.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Ol no nutz in velvet


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I'm quite sure...*

...that I killed his "Granddaddy"" ! Way to go Sonny..! Better be glad that Jr. and I rolled out early like Zane....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's just a joke I don't have a problem with Alabama


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Bama....no, but what about the hideous looking hat Sonny is wearing?


----------



## Woody45 (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a fine looking hat Sonny, dont pay no mind to JCW, he probably wears an Alabama hat, until they get beat "AGAIN" by LSU, then he will take it off to avoid all the ridicules....


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

This deer and I have something in common.....we both need to "grow a set".

Scoots


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

He had to lose them after his horns got hard, a buddy of mine killed one on elgin like that,got to have testosterone for the horns to get hard. Go see if they are hanging on a fence close by. Lol


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's an awesome deer Sonny!!! Horns have lots of character!


----------

